# My Chinese water dragon died!



## Alura (May 24, 2006)

We are so shattered! Our Chinese water dragon, Mojo, died yesterday, May 23rd, between around 5 and 8pm. He seemed healthy, had been eating well, had good color, and was active. We are completely perplexed. He was only a little over 2 years old or so. He was found in his water area, which was filtered. Does anyone know something we don't? I just can't figure out what happened! We bought him when he was a baby, but not way too small. This comes as a complete shock.

We are moving soon, and I can't imagine replacing him anytime soon, but the worst thing is that my husband is blaming himself for not doing enough of this or enough of that, and I just don't know what to tell him. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry I have no suggestions as to why he died but i am sorry to hear abou your loss


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss and just a random suggestion, but have you had any guests or anyone who may have sprayed deodrient ect in the room ?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear bout your loss... Sometimes there is no answer for these happenings though. I used to have two CWD's and the female died from old age, but the male was only about 5-6 years old and seemed good and healthy... Had good coloring, was eating lots, had proper setup and everything, was doing really well... Then one night just after he had finished eating, he started having seizures and just died... There was no apparent reason for it, it was just one of those things. Somebody thought it was the Earthworms/Dew worms I was getting from the Bait shop that poisoned him, but thats just a theory. 
Again, sorry for your loss, Waterdragons are really beautiful and fun pets....
Steve


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

*So sorry to hear of your loss  *


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I dont know if thisis a possibility but could it have drowned at all?


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

really sorry to hear that, do you know if it came from related parents? ive heard of inbred reptiles dieing younger than normal? anybody an expert who nos if this is true?
again, really sorry


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

both me and mouse send condolences for your loss, being wd owners amongst others we know how you feel, could it possibly of been the ammonia level in the water, once again condolences


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi,
I am very sorry about your loss  
I agree with both NNY & Mutt, I feel it either may have drowned or it could have been the ammonia levels in the water  
Also tell your husband its not his fault and that it is just unfortunate that it has died from the circumstances above  
 Many Thanks Anthony Young


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Although it is a possibility, I don't really think it drowned... Mine used to go swimming in its water container and would just kinda float for about an hour before climbing back out. They are good swimmers so unless there was no way for it to get back to dry land, I don't see how that could have happened...
Steve


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

i have to agree with you on that one steve as mine sits at the bottom of his swimming area looking up at me, i think it might of been the ammonia levels in the water, but who knows, we will never know


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah i did doubt it could have drowned but it was just a possibility. Couldn't think of anything else


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

I am really sorry to hear of your lose and wish you all the luck in the future

I know this is gonna seem a really stupid question but are you sure that your w/d really was dead.I have known cwd's that have been under water for up to one and a half hours as they tend to just go into a trance.On more than one occasion i have had to remove them from the water and then wake them up.


----------



## mcmak666 (Mar 31, 2006)

perhaps thats what did hapen but it was maybe too late


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Really sorry for your loss, its horrible when a pet dies. Just a thought, a Herp vet may be able to carry out an autopsy for you but when my friend had one done on his boa it cost him just over £100 so a bit pricey... Sorry again..


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry for your loss  



> I know this is gonna seem a really stupid question but are you sure that your w/d really was dead.I have known cwd's that have been under water for up to one and a half hours as they tend to just go into a trance.On more than one occasion i have had to remove them from the water and then wake them up.


I found this with both of my sailfin dragons I would find them underwater not moving with their eyes closed for what seemed like hours. I had to move them to settle myself thinking they were dead. 

Alura - why not contact a reptile vet and see if they could do a post mortem? That would be the only real way of knowing what happened.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah agreed CC.. a post mortem is realy the only way of telling now. 

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

such a shame. im sure theres nothing you could have done better
these things happen


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

soz to hear your loss , my 2 water dragons stay under water for ages some times , when i first got them stitch stayed under water for a good hour hour but he was fine , I'm sure that water dragons can hold their breath for up to 2 to 3 hours i think they normally do it if frightened or scared , if your water dragon gets turned upside down for a long period of time they will pass out , not advised to try !!


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I used to think waterdragons could swim and breathe well underwater until i came across a caresheet that said that alothough their name makes it seem the are able to swim and breathe well in it they actually cant. I think they get their name from simply being found in watery areas. Maybe this is a controversial topic. But i stopped giving mine such deep baths when he floated and struggled and I checked up on information. My wd was always very sickly from the moment he came home but I still saw very clearly that he hated deep water and definatly did not enjoy trying to swim. Maybe he was just to sickly to swim but i think he'd make more of an effort instead of struggling.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

No they do like deep water. I forgot who it was but someone on here has pictures of their wds diving under the water and having a good swim.


----------



## travisf5 (May 2, 2006)

i am so sorry about your loss


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

NNY said:


> No they do like deep water. I forgot who it was but someone on here has pictures of their wds diving under the water and having a good swim.


that was me :lol: , my wds love the water, regardless of how deep it is, even my newly acquired one loves the water, yet again she also loves bombing round her viv at a million miles an hour as well :lol:


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

mine also love to swim their water tanks so tospeak are almost 2 ft deep


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeh they definetly swim well, ofcourse the possibility that a wd could suffer temporary paralysys and be unable to get out of the water is there.
That's why i think its a good idea to always have a shallower end with soem rocks so the lizard could litteraally walk out if need be.

When i used to have an iguana some 10 years ago she would lay on the bottom of the water conatiner motionless for a while, a few times i took her out but dont think there was any need as she would often go straight back in.

Hdnt given any thought to amonia levels in water before, something ill make sure i look at before i keep any iguana's/waterdragons etc in future.


----------



## Dragon Breeder (May 28, 2006)

this is a blatanty guess but he may have contracted a Respiratory infection, did he gasp for breath at all shortly beforte he died, these can be completely invisible, i lost a young 1 due 2 this and she wasw colourfull and relatively active, no real change in appetite
sorry 4 your loss
Erik


----------

